# Road bike rental Newport Coast



## Lcharmatz (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking to rent bike for the last week of June Got a quote of $50 for 2hrs/ day from Sportsrentsonline.com, any other current suggestions? see reply following:
Depending on how many days you want it, we can probably work something out as long as I can have access to the bike when you are not using it? I have a 52cm Flite team that would probably work best for you. 
Let me know how many days @ say 2 hours per day & I can drop the rate to $50 per day. 
Liam


----------

